# Whats wrong with Kenner Boats??



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

As you people know I am in the boat market and have been looking for a boat for dual purposes. This board has really helped with all there opinions and suggestions. 
One thing that I have notice is that a lot of the opinions do not favor Kenner. Isn't Kenner made buy Mako?
Is Mako producing a lesser product?
Any help would be great...

Thanks, Gary


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Kenner and Mako are now made by Tracker Marine, still a good boat just fit and finish are sometimes not up to snuff as far as quality.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a Kenner and it is an awesome boat. Fast and dry. It came down to a 2100 Vision and a Pathfinder 2200, and we chose the Kenner because it came with Mercury power. The haters usually don't have one. The other types of haters find themselves in my wake. Not to say that the Pathfinder is a bad boat, but I found it to be slower with the same power.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a 10yr old 16.5 ft Kenner with a Johnson 88SPL on it. Bought it from Texas Marine in Beaumont. I know, the whole design has changed. But, the only complaint I had was the latches on the compartments. They have since changed all that. 
The boat still gives a dry ride and will scoot along @ 45 - 48 mph depending on the load. I say 2 thumbs up.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Mako/Kenner*

When I was looking for a new boat some months ago, I looked at the Kenner and Mako in the 22 ft. series. Both were powered with Mercury optimax motors.

I had already looked at the Blue Wave Pure Bay and Pathfinder 2200V. The notable issues here were the quality and strength of the forward/aft hatches on both these two boats. Two large men could stand on them and they were SOLID.

With the Kenner/Mako, by myself, I could feel the hatches on the front/aft decks give. I feel this areas strength is very important as when your fishing you will most likely by on the decks casting, etc.

If I were limited to either the Kenner or the Mako, take the Mako.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Kenner of old say 20 years ago was the boat to have ,then many copied the kenner hull with slight mods and a whole new breed of hulls developed.

I don't know if todays kenners are what they used to be but they sure were popular back then ,,,,

dick


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Aren't Kenner, Mako and a bunch of others owned by Genmar?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

*Owned by Tracker*

Mako and Kenner are owned by Tracker now.....


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

Bought a Kenner V-Tunnel in 98. Still have it and will probaly never change. Have gotten really good use out of it, shallow and deep. Like Jighead the latches are the only problem I've had.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Gary,

If you like the Blue Waves, I have a brand new 2006 220 deluxe pro with an 06 Suzuki 4 stroke. It was an extra boat from our tournaments series that we ended up not needing for camera work. It has never been in the water. If you want more info, call me at 210-385-3333.

PS. I also have a 190 deluxe with a 150 suz 4 stroke for sale both 2006.

Scot


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*love it*

i own a kenner and have had it 14 months love it --fished sabine river-- lake of the pines---galveston jetties up to 15 miles off shore--sabine pass also--- only complaint was promply fixed by the dealer ship---i fish my butt off --works well--i weigh 260-to 270 depenting on what i had for lunch and how much time i spent in the rest room--lol--but i stand on the hatches all the time--no breakage or problems here--buy it fish it love it--have fun no worries:birthday2


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I've have a 2001 21' Kenner that was made after the Tracker purchase and I cannot see any difference. Its a great boat for the price, solid, no frills, easy riding and a good fishing boat. I would buy another one if I was looking for a new bay boat in the $16-20K range.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody that has a boat or that can buy a boat has a great boat in my book. Anything that floats and gets you from point A to B, is a good boat.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Anybody that has a boat or that can buy a boat has a great boat in my book. Anything that floats and gets you from point A to B, is a good boat.


*The important part is getting from B back to A. *


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I have 98 V-TUNNEL i can't say anything about the new stuff but my old rig is dry and can cut chop well .its okay for shallow if you know your limitations ! Kenner has never been know as a BMW but more so a trusty pick-up ... my plans are to repower when the time comes and keep fishin (its paid for )bottom line for you is i think you will like the hull design


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Same here. I have an 87 Kenner, 18 foot with a Johnson 88. That thing rides great. Cuts through chop like butter. Only wet ride I have had was in a 25 knot wind headed through San Luis Pass just after a thunderstorm in 6 to 8 foot seas. I got a little wet but man that thing flew like it had wings!! My buddy threw up and I broke a couple of gunwale rod holders but that boat was a true work horse. Definately a solid platform to build from.

Besides, I am not so timid about trying to get into some new spots since I didn't use the kids college fund to get it in the driveway.


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Mr. Kenner sold his company sometime back so quality control may have changed.
Its is a known fact Mr.Kenner was a inovator in hull design and was widely copied.
Mr.Kenner has a new hull and boat company now. Google up *Black Jack Boats*
for his new boats with old school quality.


----------



## KENNER_BOY (Sep 27, 2005)

I Have A 2005 21vx Kenner 150 Optimax. Had It For About 18 Months Now.not A Single Promblem With The Hull Or Motor.storage Box And Well's Hold My Fat ***** 285 No Promblems.i Have Had Trouble With The Trailer Right Rear Wearing Out The Tire On Outside Half .don't Know What's Causing That ?.but The Boat Is Great .nice To Have In A Big Chop.can't Go Wrong.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

My dad has had an kenner for as long As I can remember. It is a great boat. I would recommend that if you get one make sure that it has a tunnel hull if you plan on running in shallow water.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

KENNER_BOY said:


> I Have A 2005 21vx Kenner 150 Optimax. Had It For About 18 Months Now.not A Single Promblem With The Hull Or Motor.storage Box And Well's Hold My Fat ***** 285 No Promblems.i Have Had Trouble With The Trailer Right Rear Wearing Out The Tire On Outside Half .don't Know What's Causing That ?.but The Boat Is Great .nice To Have In A Big Chop.can't Go Wrong.


Have you measured your axle to make sure its straight front to back on the trailer? Might check that if you haven't, I have seen a crooked axle wear out a tire.


----------



## Sick Leave (Dec 23, 2004)

*Kenner deck design*

My brother has an 18 ft kenner with a 130 yamaha. He loves it except for the fact that it does not drain water from the deck area until he gets up on a plain and the water then drains out the back door. While he is fishing, though, whatever water came into the boat, he is wading around in it.

When I was looking for a boat to buy a couple of years ago, I researched that point with the saleman. He confirmed the fact that the walking deck is at the same level as the water outside and the self-bailing holes don't drain very well. He said that in his opinion, that was the only drawback to the Kenner design.

Having walked around in water while I was fishing with my brother so many times, I opted not to buy the Kenner and went with another boat where the deck, and the self-bailing drains, are 2 inches higher than the water outside and it drains very quickly. I am never standing in water in my boat, ever.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Had a 93 Kenner, bought new, for 10 years. Overall good solid boat, but here are the things I fixed on it. The console screwed into the deck. Screws would come loose and I would have to retighten. Placed metal inserts into the deck and fixed that problem. One of the wires that they used to hold the hatches broke first year. Got small chain and inserted it in plastic tubing and didn't have any more problems, plus I thought it looked better. Enclosed fuse housing in plastic hobby box to protect from the salt water and air. I can tell you one thing it was a tunnel and I had trim tabs and that puppy would run shallow, but like most boats of that nature it's not how shallow it will run but how deep it is when you shut her down or you'll be a tugging and pushing for sure. As for the drain flaps, mine had the rubber ones and I replaced those with the ones that have the enclosed ping pong ball. Big difference.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a 21 Kenner in 1992 to 97 and it was a great boat.
It was the old design though, not like the ones today.
It was called the mod-v back then.
I really liked it.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Ronnie's Marine in Aransas Pass is carrying the Black Jack line of boats. Mr. Kenner has put his old quality finish back in this line of boats. They are solid. Been over there talking with Max about them.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What about the Baystealth? I looked at Kenner and Pathfinder. The Baystealth was priced between the two and came with a lot of extras.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Kenner is a great boat, I run a Blazer Bay but would be proud to have a Kenner.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a 98 Kenner and absolutely love it. The only complaint I have is what sick leave said, the deck doesn't drain, and the little rubber flappers are useless, even the ping pongs let too much water in for my taste. I just plug the drains and pull the plug whil running every once in a while when we get some water in the deck. But as I said, I LOVE my Kenner!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't think Kenner puts as much fiberglass in their boats as they used to.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> I don't think Kenner puts as much fiberglass in their boats as they used to.


They still do.


----------



## 2tall (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you should consider customer service after you purchase any boat. Bas Pro Shop / Tracker Marine has very poor customer service. I would never purchase another boat from them. If your dead set on the Mako or Kenner by from another dealer....


----------



## 2tall (Jan 20, 2006)

I now own a 22ft Bluewave Deluxe Pro w/ a 200 Yahmaha. I Have enjoyed the boat and the service I have gotten from Krolls Marine in Rosenberg, Tx.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a 2006 Kenner Vision 2102 w/200 opti, I bought it at Bass Pro,The service there was great,they have gone above and beyond the call when I needed them.Kenner makes a great boat bps in Katy was a pleasure to do business with.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

I've had 2 other bay boats with a lot of problems.I guess the 3rd time was the charm because we have had zero problems with this one. I also bought at a Tracker store and was please with they way I have been treated. Top end is about 40-45 mph. Runs in 10"-12". Needs about 18-24"s to get up. 180 VX w/Tunnel, 115 Optimax.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Love my Kenner, and it has been through rough seas and all!!!! No problems here!!


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I purchased a 98 21t in june off of the class. It has a 200 hp V-max and I love it. It will run 55+ all day long. Floats 18" and have gotten stuck in 6" but as soon as we got out of the boat it floated up and we pushed it right off. No Regrets.


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 99 18v with a 125 mercury, its going on 8years old now and this boat has been great. The ride for a 18ft boat is dry and rides excellent in rough chop. The only regret I have is I didn't get a 150 on it, buy as much horsepower you can get. 

Late


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a 96 21 footer powered by a 200 Johnson oceanpro........It's been a great rig. I've fished it mostly in Sabine lake/jettys sometimes in some pretty snotty stuff and it's made many a trip near offshore 20/25miles. I've also fished a newer 23-24 footer up to 35 miles offshore and the boat really handled the chop very well.


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a 98 18v with 90hp Johnson. Very smooth and dry ride. 2 men and gear will still run around 40. I have been looking at the Kenner brother's newest creation the Frontier. A lot of the old Kenner desighn but with some modifications and nicer finish. Like taking that reliable work truck and adding some comfortable accessories. Look at K2MARINE.com or Witt marine for info. Good Luck on your purchase.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Love my Kenner. but wish I would have gotten a different trailer. I guess all kenners come on them. There are better trailers out there.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If you ever see a boat and think to yourself hey that rig needs a bigger trailer, it's probably a Kenner


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I have owned a 21' Kenner and loved it to death, the biggest mistake i made was selling it. Now I will be working at Travis Boating Center in san antonio and i'll be selling them. how ironic. But any ways, next boat i'll buy will be a kenner, probaly a 21vision or a 24vx(only because i like to go offshore in the summer and well the 24vx has 90+gal. of fuel. 
Give me a call if you could use any of my help looking at kenners and maybe testing one out. (Jesse 210-771-6420)


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I own one of Bill & gary kenner's new boats and love it! I have a 21' Frontier and have had zero problems with it. I ordered mine with a couple of changes as I wanted a leaning post not the flip - flop seat, I also had the rod boxes made into seat covers so it was more comfy for the wife and kids which makes it more of a dual use fishing / sport family boat. I have the 150 yamaha 4 stroke on it and it runs approx 45mph.

I have seen several posts talking about hte pathfinder being slower and will agree. My frined runs the 22 pathfinder w/ same motor and he can only run in the high 30's. I think the pathfinder is just a little bit heavier?

My frontier was comparable in price to the blue wave, mako and kenner. i went with it because it was new and there were not many out there at the time. Still aren't but they are selling them as fast as they can make them as the dealers always seem to have them back ordered?

Good luck on what ever you decide!


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

2000 18' Kenner Vision ... absolutely pleased! No problemos here .. Hatches etc are in great shape and mine is 6yrs old now ....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've learned from personal experience that a Kenner will not run nearly as shallow as a comparable Blue Wave (22ft) if that matters at all to ya. Found that out the hard way 3 or 4 times.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

2tall said:


> I think you should consider customer service after you purchase any boat. Bas Pro Shop / Tracker Marine has very poor customer service. I would never purchase another boat from them. If your dead set on the Mako or Kenner by from another dealer....


I have a 2003 Kenner 21V w/ a 2003 200 HP Merc EFI. It has a great soft/dry ride. I haven't had any serious problems with it........just minor rigging stuff. I have my motor serviced every 18 months, and it runs like a champ. I have no jackplate, so she won't go too shallow........ But other than that the boat performs very well.


I have to side with 2Tall though, I will NEVER buy another boat from Bass Pro Shops. I had several issues with them during and after the purchase of my boat, and once they had my money it was skrue me. 


My suggestion is that if you're going to buy a Kenner, buy it from an actual boat dealer, not a tackle shop.

JMHO


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> I have a Kenner and it is an awesome boat. Fast and dry. It came down to a 2100 Vision and a Pathfinder 2200, and we chose the Kenner because it came with Mercury power. The haters usually don't have one. The other types of haters find themselves in my wake. Not to say that the Pathfinder is a bad boat, but I found it to be slower with the same power.


Thats a incorrect statement. the new 2006 pathfinders (non tourney edition) are a little heavier, but the hull design is the same and now they are rated for a 250. Lets make this oranges to oranges on engines. if you take the Vision, its max hp, a 225 mercury, and the pathfinder's max hp, a 250 mercury pro XS.

Pathfinder will win on speed, im pretty sure.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Blue Fury said:


> Thats a incorrect statement. the new 2006 pathfinders (non tourney edition) are a little heavier, but the hull design is the same and now they are rated for a 250. Lets make this oranges to oranges on engines. if you take the Vision, its max hp, a 225 mercury, and the pathfinder's max hp, a 250 mercury pro XS.
> 
> Pathfinder will win on speed, im pretty sure.


The one I raced was a 2007 2200 XL with a Yamaha F250 swinging a 3-blade, 21p Mercury Enertia Propeller. I'll race him again and get the same result. He hit 61 in this instance and I hit 66. It may have been more the fault of the engine since the F250 is a dog. He doesn't have a tunnel, either. I stand by my statement.

Here is a link to a Yamaha test of that same boat/power but with a 23p prop.
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/products/otb/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_hpv6_vmax_pat-2200xl-f250txr.pdf
It may be able to pick up a few MPH with a Mercury 250, but I still don't think it would be enough.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't race my bay boat. It runs fast enough to get me where I'm going, quickly.



I purchased a 2200V Pathfinder because of:

Quality
Quality
Quality
Proven power - Yamaha Vmax 200 HPDI
Reputation from guides and others that run them.
Quality
Standard Equipment - Gotta add trim tabs, jac plate, live well filters, leaning post seat with back rest, aluminum tandem trailer on other rigs. My dealer has them rigged right! No Add-ons.

In looking at new boats the Pathfinder was built noticable better. I suggest anyone wishing to purchase a new boat should go to each manufacturers website and see if they have a forum. The better one's will. See what owners have to say about their rigs. If there are any problems where the manufacturer isn't taking care of, you'll here it here, GUARANTEED!

Look at how much you can spend, how long you plan on keeping the boat, what your going to use it for, how often, and look at all the boats in that class that you can. DRIVE the one's you feel strongly about.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...etin_4stroke_hpv6_vmax_pat-2200xl-f250txr.pdf
> It may be able to pick up a few MPH with a Mercury 250, but I still don't think it would be enough.


thats a four stroke. totally different. ray malones pathfinder with a 225 mercury also ran low 70's.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Blue Fury said:


> thats a four stroke. totally different. ray malones pathfinder with a 225 mercury also ran low 70's.


I want to see that. A 225 Optimax getting 10-12 mph faster than a F250 Yamaha on a very simlar hull? I know that Mercury runs strong, but not that strong. Well, since I'm obviously not getting maximum performance out of my engine, I would love to talk to Ray Malone about his set-up sometime.

Either way, this is pointless. I think we can both agree that both boats are capable of very fast speeds.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm on my third Kenner, but do not like Mercury. You can drive to Beaumont and get a Kenner with an ETec and blow away the Merc. 21 not vision, with the 225 pushes 70mph if you need it.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

JustAddWater2 said:


> I'm on my third Kenner, but do not like Mercury. You can drive to Beaumont and get a Kenner with an ETec and blow away the Merc. 21 not vision, with the 225 pushes 70mph if you need it.


21VX?


----------



## JCFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

*Where can i buy those drainers?*



hi2utoo said:


> As for the drain flaps, mine had the rubber ones and I replaced those with the ones that have the enclosed ping pong ball. Big difference.


Hey, i have the same problem with my boat....where can i buy these ping pong drainers? by any chance know who makes em or what they are called? thanks...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Wading Mark said:


> I have a Kenner and it is an awesome boat. Fast and dry. It came down to a 2100 Vision and a Pathfinder 2200, and we chose the Kenner because it came with Mercury power. The haters usually don't have one. The other types of haters find themselves in my wake. Not to say that the Pathfinder is a bad boat, but I found it to be slower with the same power.


You talk as if you have some magic Kenner or something. I know guys who run these 2103 boats with different kinds of 225s including your vaulted Mercury and none have seen over 62-63MPH with a jackplate. The VX has been proven to hit 66-68 on GPS as it should weighing around 1400 lbs. Your Vision weighs over 1900 pounds dry.
I found posts from months back when you stated that you were getting 63 out of the boat and recently you had moved to 68MPH - started running alcohol or something?
1400-1600 pound 21' bass boats built for performance top out in the high 60's and sometimes hit the 70 area with a 225.
Had Mercurys before and they ran OK. Went out in Kenners before, nice boats and wouldn't fault anyone for owning one.
63 is still fast for a 21' bay boat. If you think you can still achieve the speeds you quoted then I would be happy to lay one down with you in the water....I even have one of those F225 "dog" Yamahas you spoke of and my boat is a foot wider.

GCB


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a kenner Vision 2102 w/200 opti ,runs Great handles chop great very smooth dry ride . Love my Kenner and my Merc. the trailer it came on is ok ,just ok.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

So yall are saying that you dont get that occasional 5- gallon bucket of water to the face with that Kenner. I find that hard to believe.

Dani California


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

22 ft pathfinder-53 knots with hpdi 200 yamaha-and a t-top. worth every penny(and the service from pathfinder is fantastic)


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

General CoolBro said:


> I found posts from months back when you stated that you were getting 63 out of the boat and recently you had moved to 68MPH - started running alcohol or something?
> 
> GCB


Repropped with a 3-blade, 21p from a 4-blade 23p. It was overpropped. If you want more, call Capt. Mickey Eastman and ask him about his Kenner Vision. He used to run the exact same boat as me and got the same numbers. That 68 is on the lightest possible load I have ever run (15 gallons of fuel, no trolling motor, no ladder, minimal gear, got up on a light chop-it was a test to get the most speed possible.)


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

You never say GPS - 68 on your speedo?

The Merc tech guys two miles down the road that also sell the Kenner 2103 say 63 tops as well and that was stripped to make it run.

GCB


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*5 gallon buckets*

A little mist if caught in heavy swells,but 5 gallon buckets no. I try to stay in the house in "5 gallon bucket in the face weather"

Stay dry



Dani California said:


> So yall are saying that you dont get that occasional 5- gallon bucket of water to the face with that Kenner. I find that hard to believe.
> 
> Dani California


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

General CoolBro said:


> You never say GPS - 68 on your speedo?
> 
> The Merc tech guys two miles down the road that also sell the Kenner 2103 say 63 tops as well and that was stripped to make it run.
> 
> GCB


The 68 was on speedo, the 64 was on GPS. I'll take a picture of the GPS the next time I fish. Look, if I were going to make up speed numbers, I would have just said the boat goes 70. I went back to the 4-blade, 23P prop because it has more bite in rough water, even though it sarifices some speed. This discussion has taken a turn into a childish debate, so let's end this nonsense. We can all agree that a 60+ mph bay boat is fast and all of the boats listed can run at least that fast.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Wading Mark said:


> The 68 was on speedo, the 64 was on GPS. I'll take a picture of the GPS the next time I fish. Look, if I were going to make up speed numbers, I would have just said the boat goes 70. I went back to the 4-blade, 23P prop because it has more bite in rough water, even though it sarifices some speed. This discussion has taken a turn into a childish debate, so let's end this nonsense. We can all agree that a 60+ mph bay boat is fast and all of the boats listed can run at least that fast.


Just looking for a little honesty....thanks for getting there.

GCB


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wading Mark, yes the VX, not Vision. I undersatnd a ProXS 225 might keep up, but haven't seen it happen yet. I fish for bass as well as salt competetion. For the buck I'm still sold on Kenner.


----------

